# Happy easter fellow ug brothers,, any advice appreciated



## SAVAGEBATTTLE (Apr 5, 2015)

Whats going on guys? Aint been on in awhile been really busy with work, and the family . Hope everyone doing well..
Advice needed on arms i dont know if i have a complex but i feel like my arms look like fucccking shit. They are 18.50 cold. Numbers sound ok i guess but i just dont like the look, my biceps have a nice peak to them and my tricesps have the horseshoe .call me crazy but i think im in great lacking of brachii middle bicep. So i start incorporating more hammers then i feel like its my triceps again.im stuck and i lift heavy everything one body part a day , 3 on 1 off 2 on 1 off. Any suggestions thank you guys..


----------



## stonetag (Apr 5, 2015)

Do arms 3 hours in the morn. and 3 hours in the evening, Monday thru sunday.


----------



## SAVAGEBATTTLE (Apr 5, 2015)

Haha that was so funny dick


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 5, 2015)

Bicepts ??? What are they for again? 

How much ha bench bro?


----------



## snake (Apr 5, 2015)

First things first, don't call my boy a dick.

Now for your problem or perceived problem. Brother, I'm sorry if no one sympathises with you but I bet your arms are bigger than 98% of the guys on here. Tell you what, put up a good front and side pic. I'll give you my honest opinion if you like.


----------



## lilfrankie (Apr 5, 2015)

dude 18.5 is a nice size. we are our worst critiques unless the rest of you is stupid big then im sure youre overreacting.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 6, 2015)

SAVAGEBATTTLE said:


> Haha that was so funny dick



Hey I have 20" arms cold and it works for me boy.


----------



## losieloos (Apr 6, 2015)

Jokes on you. Nobody lifts here.


----------



## snake (Apr 7, 2015)

Ok, you wanted help and I asked for some pics since a picture is worth 1,000 words. You still want help?


----------



## stonetag (Apr 7, 2015)

snake said:


> Ok, you wanted help and I asked for some pics since a picture is worth 1,000 words. You still want help?


He won't dude, he's fuking boobing because I was being a smartass, know why I was? because if you got 18.5" arms with great bicep peak and awesome horseshoe tri's and you're crying cause your arms still don't satisfy you, who the fuk has any advice that would satisfy your arm complex? How about this advice, get a bi/tri implant.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2015)

Synthol brah

Seriously 18.5 inch arms are impressive so long as they aren't fatcepts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2015)

Notice how I put the t in cepts like steel does?


----------

